# Cigar Minnows



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

I am planning on fishing at Navarre pier next week. Where is a good place to buy cigar minnows to use for King fishing


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

half hitch usually has them or Broxson outdoors they usually have them also


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Wow, that was a quick reply, thanks. I have bought them at Walmart before but I have since heard it suggested not to buy them there.


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

yes I don't buy from walmart either I used them one time they were terrible.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Like anything else- the fresher, the better. Open it up and check the quality before you hand over your hard earned cash for a box of cigs'. If they are brown looking and freezer burnt- I wouldn't even use them for chum.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

the pier shack also sells cigs


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

Do any stores sell them fresh or is there a seafood market that does?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Pierrunner said:


> Do any stores sell them fresh or is there a seafood market that does?


Bait and tackle stores.... (not Walmart). I don't recall seeing cigar minnows on the "menu" at any seafood market I've been to. I just recommend checking the contents of any box before buying if you are looking for "fresh bait".


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Aren't there still millions of Cigar Minnows around the pier?*

In 1963 there were acres of Cigar Minnows around Navarre Pier. Sabiki's hadn't been invented back them so I caught them on un-baited gold Aberdeen hooks.

As the water cools, bait gets harder to catch. I've caught lots of Bonita off the pier on live Sea Robins when there was nothing else to use. This starts as early as late November.


----------

